# Datenbankanbindung (erstmal) zu Access



## Paul aus Würzburg (18. Jan 2006)

Guten Morgen,

ich versuche mich seit eine gewissen Weile an Java. Nun will ich mal Datenbanksachen machen, und bevor ich das auf einer Oracle Datenbank mache, wil ich es erst einmal local über eine Access datenbank probieren.

Deshalb würde ich hier gerne erfahren, was ich dafür alles machen (implimentieren etc..) muss, damit ich das hinbekomme.

Weiß nicht was Ihr für Infos braucht um mir zu helfen.

Access XP (Speicherort: "O:\profil_pfade\me\test-db.mdb")
Java Eclipse 3.1 (SWT) (Workspace-Speicherort: "O:\profil_pfade\me")

evtl wären ein paar tipps zum handhaben solcher anwendungen mit datenbankanbindung hilfreich, was ich beachten muss, und wie man amcnhe sachen evtl am besten löst (faq o.ä.^^)


----------



## Bleiglanz (18. Jan 2006)

http://java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/jdbc/basics/index.html


----------



## Guest (18. Jan 2006)

Bleiglanz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> http://java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/jdbc/basics/index.html


gibbet au was in deutsch?? ^^


----------



## Bleiglanz (18. Jan 2006)

http://www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/javainsel5/javainsel20_000.htm#Xxx999378


----------

